# Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?​*Wie unsere anderen redaktionellen Abstimmungen ist das keine wissenschaftliche Erhebung, sondern soll ein Stimmungsbild der User der Anglerboardforums aufzeigen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718


So viele Angler wie es gibt, so viele verschiedene Gründe gibt es wohl auch, warum man in einen Angelverein eintritt.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887

Bei so viel unterschiedlichen Gründen und Motivationen, ist dann die Beurteilung eines Vereines - wie zufrieden man ist - auch von ganz unterschiedlichen Faktoren abhängig.

Wenn dem einen im Verein gefällt, dass es da eigentlich nur ums Angeln geht, vermisst der andere im gleichen Verein vielleicht  genau deswegen die Geselligkeit..

OB aber  - und wie sehr - ein Angler mit seinem Verein zufrieden ist, das kann wohl jeder beurteilen für sich.

Daher wollen hier die Frage stellen, wie zufrieden ihr individuell mit eurem Verein seid.

Und dass ihr bei der Abstimmung dazu "Schulnoten" vergebt.

Also 1 (komplett zufrieden, sehr gut) bis 6 (ungenügend, kann nur nicht raus wegen Gewässer) .

PS:
Ihr könnt natürlich auch die Gründe für eure Abstimmung angeben und diskutieren wenn ihr das wollt.....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich bin in dem Verein, weil er über sehr gute Gewässer verfügt und ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten meiner überalterten Kollegen, eben angle!
Der Verein wird diktatorisch geführt, von einem Alterspräsidenten (Gründungsmitglied), dessen Hauptaugenmerk auf den zwei jährlich stattfindenden Fischerfesten liegt, wofür natürlich entsprechende Arbeitsstunden fällig werden (15 Std., o.100€ in die Kasse).
Unser Gewässerwart ist ein hart arbeitender, selbstständiger Handwerker, dessen Wirken sich auf die jährlichen Besatzmaßnahmen beschränkt.
Jugendarbeit findest faktisch nicht statt!
Trotz dieser Mankos, bin ich hoch zufrieden mit dem Verein, da es für tatsächlich angelnde Mitglieder fast keine Einschränkungen gibt.
Weder gibt es bei uns ein Fanglimit, Bootsangeln ist erlaubt, noch wird das in BW herschende Nachtangelverbot durchgesetzt!
Der lebende Köfi ist bei den meisten Kollegen auch Alltag, was mich eigentlich nur im Bezug aufs Wallerangeln interessiert, ansonsten bin ich eingefleischter Spinnfischer.
Die Vereinsmeierei interessiert mich ,wenn überhaupt, dann nur am Rande!
Note:3

Jürgen


----------



## joedreck (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

1

Der jahresbeitrag inkl. Erlaubnisschein kostet 85€, 52km Strecke Aller, zwei kiesteiche, ein Schwarzwasser und der sog. Mühlengraben mit gutem Besatz. Dazu kaum Einschränkungen, 3 Ruten erlaubt, etc. 
Der Früh-Auf Wienhausen gefällt mir!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Das sieht doch gut aus bis jetzt - mehr als die Hälfte 1er oder 2er..


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich bin seit nun mehr fünf Jahren in meinen Verein. Ich fand und finde das Klima hier im Verein echt super. Da kann man sich auf seine Freunde verlassen wenn mal Not am Mann ist. Selbst die Arbeitseinsätze geraten hier Regelmäßig eher zur belustigung aller Anwesenden. Und auch auf die zu Leistenen Arbeitsstunden wird nicht so streng geschaut, wenn man sich eben auchmal blicken lässt. Wer sich dagegen überhaupt nicht einbringd und auch überhaupt keine Stunden macht, na der muss dfür aber auch Finanziell bluten.
Note 2+.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Spannend - noch verschiebt sich das alles immer wieder...

Aber insgesamt scheint es eine Tendenz zu geben, dass die Angler doch eher zufrieden sind..


----------



## Alexander2781 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Absolut zufrieden, da sehr viele Angelmöglichkeiten in schönen Forellenbächen.


----------



## Dakarangus (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin in dem Verein, weil er über sehr gute Gewässer verfügt und ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten meiner überalterten Kollegen, eben angle!
> Der Verein wird diktatorisch geführt, von einem Alterspräsidenten (Gründungsmitglied), dessen Hauptaugenmerk auf den zwei jährlich stattfindenden Fischerfesten liegt, wofür natürlich entsprechende Arbeitsstunden fällig werden (15 Std., o.100€ in die Kasse).
> Unser Gewässerwart ist ein hart arbeitender, selbstständiger Handwerker, dessen Wirken sich auf die jährlichen Besatzmaßnahmen beschränkt.
> Jugendarbeit findest faktisch nicht statt!
> ...




Hahahaha du musst in meinem Verein sein, wieso haben wir uns noch nie am Wasser gesehen? |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Mein ASV hat leider nur einen! 0,8Ha Weiher - der wenigstens eingezäunt ist (da hat man wenigstens Ruhe). Besatz für den kleinen Tümpel ist i.O. Aber man darf keine Überraschungen erwarten.


Klassische Vereinsmeierei von wenigen oberen. Keine Förderung der Jugend usw. Aber man darf hier auch fast alles machen. Von ca. 65gemeldeten Akiven Anglern sind in der Regel 7-8 Angler (echte) dabei. Zu 90% is man alleine am Weiher.


Die Kosten im Jahr sind überschaubar und da der Vereinsweiher in meiner Stadt ist - sind eben auch mal spontane Angeltrips nach Feierabend etc. drinnen. 


Gäbe es was attraktiveres, größeres und nicht gleich monarchistisch Regelmentiertes Gewässer in meiner Nähe- wäre ich schon weg. Daher schaue ich dennoch, dass ich so oft es geht an den Rhein komme!


Daher meine Note: 4


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

@Dankarangus,ich glaube solche Vereine gibt es zu hunderterten in Deutschland.
Das größte Problem ist die nicht vorhandene "Alterspyramide", wobei sich mit zunehmenden Lebensalter, die Prioritäten vom Angeln zum Skatspielen und geselligem Beieinander im Vereinsheim, verschieben!
Als vor ein paar Jahren von der Gemeinde angefragt wurde, ob man auf einer Halbinsel am See, nicht aus Naturschutzgründen (Verbuschung) Schafe und Ziegen(ca.70 Tiere!) ansiedeln könne? 
Da kam von unserem Präsi die Antwort: (Originalton) "da angeln wir sowieso nicht!".
Das der Mann dort seit Jahrzehnten nicht angelt, ist klar!
Der Mann sitzt auch im Gemeinderat!
Im Ergebniss sind zumindest die Uferangler nun von etwa 1/4 des Gewässers ausgesperrt und die Schafs/Ziegenkacke wird bei jedem Regen, als zusätzlicher Dünger, ins Gewässer gespült!
Im Verein scheint man auf die biologische Lösung zu warten, aber der Kerl ist zäh!

Jürgen


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Die Note 1 für meinen Angelverein. Erstens, weil ich selber in der Verwaltung bin |supergri und zweitens viele Gewässer, guter Besatz, ganz wenig Einschränkungen und günstiger Preis. Was will man mehr.


----------



## Firehawk81 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

1

Da ich selbst im Vorstand bin, kann und muss ich ja selbst mit ran wenn was nicht passt. Arbeitseinsätze sind echt nicht die Welt (3x 2-3h im Jahr), Beiträge unter normal, Gewässer "DAV"-Sachsen. Verein, siehe Signatur.


----------



## zokker (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Verein wird diktatorisch geführt, von einem Alterspräsidenten (Gründungsmitglied), dessen Hauptaugenmerk auf den zwei jährlich stattfindenden Fischerfesten liegt, wofür natürlich entsprechende Arbeitsstunden fällig werden (15 Std., o.100€ in die Kasse).
> Unser Gewässerwart ist ein hart arbeitender, selbstständiger Handwerker, dessen Wirken sich auf die jährlichen Besatzmaßnahmen beschränkt.
> 
> Jürgen


Na wenn Ihr Euch das gefallen last. Oder sollen wir, aus dem Osten, Euch mal zeigen wie Demokratie geht.
Unser Verein ist super, und sollte mal einer auf Diktator machen, naja das macht er nicht lange.
Mein Verein hat Note 1+
Gruß von der MSE


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich äusser mich mal zu 2 vereinen. Wegen Umzug bin ich aktuell aber nur noch in einem.

Verein 1: Diktatorisch geführt, auf der HV bestimmen die "Alten" das Bild, am Gewässer die Jüngeren. Ich war dort immer recht zufrieden. Vom Vorstand wurde auch mal ein Auge zugedrückt und ich hatte schon das Gefühl, dass der Verein für den Angelsport steht.

Mein Engagement in dem Verein betrug genau 0. Da hätte man sich sein ganzes Leben mit versauen...beschäftigen können/müssen. Wie solche Vereine in einigen Jahren aussehen, wenn weder Jugend noch "mittleres Alter" Interesse am Verein und den alten Strukturen zeigt ist jedoch fraglich.

Im Groben und ganzen sehr zufrieden, wenn man dort Anliegen hat, welche gegen die Vorstand laufen, dann wird das Vereinsleben dort recht schnell unschön.

Verein 2: Diktatorisch geführt. 1. Vorsitzender hält sich für die Reinkarnation des Sonnengottes und verliert zunehmend seinen Verstand. Angeltechnisch erstklassig mit großen Freiräumen, wovon Rest Angeldeutschland nur träumen kann...Zukunftsperspektive ist mehr als Fraglich, Durchschnittsalter ist irgendwo bei über 50 Jahren und das sieht auch nicht so aus, als wenn sich da was verändert (oder soll nicht sowieso lieber alles so bleiben wie es ist??).

Also Note gebe ich eine 2 für das Angeltechnische. Wenn noch Vereinsführung und Demokratieverständnis, was ja irgendwo zu einem Verein dazugehört mit in die Wertung fliessen, dann würde es eher eine 4 werden. 

Übrigens ist der Trend in beiden Vereinen deutlich negativ. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das solche alten Strukturen bei den jungen (und gebildeten) Leuten, welche man eigentlich für einen Vorstand gewinne müsste, absolut abschreckend sein müssen. Ein Verein hat es auch schon vor gemacht und hat Leute im Vorstand, die Bildungstechnisch eher im absolut unteren Bereich angesiedelt sind...

Für mich sind Vereine nur noch Dienstleister. Ich bezahle Geld und darf Angeln. Mehr ist für mich irrelevant.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Servus,


mag sein, dass mich einige gleich steinigen - aber von wegen Gefallen lassen. Hier im Westen streiten sich vereine um die Pacht von jedem noch so kleinen Tümpelchen. Da werden Querdenke/ Querulanten etc. nicht geduldet oder vor die Tür gesetzt. Die Wartelisten bei den Vereinen in Rhein-Main-Gebiet sind voll.... hier sucht man sich nicht seinen Verein aus - sondern nimmt den, der einen selbst noch reinlässt.


Mag sein, dass es in anderen Gebieten wo es mehr "Auswahl" gibt anders zu geht.... hier leider nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Die Note 1 für meinen Angelverein. Erstens, weil ich selber in der Verwaltung bin |supergri .


Jaaa, neee, is klar.....
:q:q

Aber es bröckelt etwas, wir waren mit 1 und 2 schon mal über 70%, momentan "nur" noch knapp 64%...

Was aber immer noch zeigt, dass doch die meisten mit den Vereinen recht zufrieden sind (nicht nur die Vorstände, wie hier :q ..)


----------



## zokker (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich lese hier immer öfter "diktatorische Führung".

Als Deutschland noch unterm Hakenkreuz stand hätten solche Leute es weit gebracht. Weil so was heutzutage, gott sei Dank, nicht mehr möglich ist, toben sie sich in Vereinen aus. Ich sag bloß Postengeilheit ...  

nur eine kleine Anmerkung      OT aus


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



> aber von wegen Gefallen lassen. Hier im Westen streiten sich Vereine  um die Pacht von jedem noch so kleinen Tümpelchen. Da werden Querdenke/  Querulanten etc. nicht geduldet oder vor die Tür gesetzt. Die  Wartelisten bei den Vereinen in Rhein-Main-Gebiet sind voll.... hier  sucht man sich nicht seinen Verein aus - sondern nimmt den, der einen selbst noch reinlässt.


Kann ich zu Hundert Prozent unterschreiben, nur anstelle von Rhein-Main, wäre Rhein-Neckar einzusetzen!



> Na wenn Ihr Euch das gefallen last. Oder sollen wir, aus dem Osten, Euch mal zeigen wie Demokratie geht.


Um an den voehandenen Strukturen etwas zu ändern, wäre ein beträchtliches Engegement nötig, welches ich persönlich nicht einbringen wollte.
Zudem wäre ich, als nicht Ortsansässiger, chancenlos.
Den Fall hatten wir bereits, da wurde einem ersten Vorsitzenden, vor einigen Jahren, fristlos gekündigt, der junge Mann wollte zuviele Neuerungen einführen, war zudem noch ein Verbandsschleimer!
Von daher fand ich diese Maßnahme gar nicht so schlecht!
Dazu hat es nicht etwa einer Hauptversammlung bedarft, dass wurde später nachgeholt!
Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, finde ich dies alles ertragbar und will nur in Ruhe angeln, egal wie blöd sich dieses Vereinsleben gestaltet!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich guck mir die Sache noch ein wenig an und wenn es gar nicht geht - dann muss ich für mich die Konzequenzen ziehen. Wie gesagt - in einigen Ecken Deutschlands kann man nicht einfach sagen - der Verein ist doof, gehe ich in den anderen.


Aufnahmegebühren von mehr als 300€ sind keine Seltenheit. Arbeitsstunden von 10-40st. im Jahr sind auch eher Standart. Und an Schikanen (Vereinsneulinge müssen mehr Stunden ableisten als feste Mitglieder; Neulinge haben andere Fangbegrenzunge, Kommen/Gehen Bücher am Gewässer usw.). Von daher bin ich noch teils von vielem verschont


----------



## NedRise (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Hi,

ich habe meinen Verein mit befriediegend benotet, allerdings habe ich keine echten Vergleiche, nur Vorstellungen.

Im grossem und ganzem bin ich mit meinem Verein und den anglerischen Möglichkeit zufrieden.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## Purist (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer öfter "diktatorische Führung".
> 
> Als Deutschland noch unterm Hakenkreuz stand hätten solche Leute es weit gebracht.



Warum Hakenkreuz, die Vereinsmeierei geht weit in die Kaiserzeit zurück, damals waren Pöstchen in Beruf und Vereinstätigkeit, fernab einer Partei, deutlich wichtiger. Ursachen lassen sich gewiss im preußischen Drill und dem Militarismus sehen, der im späten 19 Jahrhundert europaweit noch sehr ausgeprägt war. Die "Zivilisten" wollten dann eben, nach ihrer Dienstzeit, nicht davon lassen. 

Heute mag es einige geben, die mit den Ämtern ihre Ablenkung vom Alltag suchen, auch solche die wirklich etwas positives für alle bewegen wollen. Die Zahl der Diktatoren dürfte verschwindend gering sein, zieht man die üblichen Meinungsverschiedenheiten ab, die mit Führungspositionen immer einhergehen. 

Zurück zum Thema:
Mit meinen Verein bin ich sehr zufrieden, mit den 50€ eigentlich zu billig für die vielen Angelmöglichkeiten und all das was erlaubt ist, keine Pflichtarbeitsstunden und ein Vorsitzender, der erstaunlich engagiert ist.


----------



## Vanner (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Mein Verein hat keinen überalterten Vorstand, es gibt vernünftige Besatzmaßnahmen, es gibt eine gute Jugendarbeit, es gibt keinen Zwang zu Arbeitsstunden und wir haben einen riesen Gewässerpool (DAV). Also eigentlich ein glatte 1 wenn es da nicht die mangelnde Informationspolitik zum Zusammenschluß und der aktuellen Lage im *D*eutschen *A*ngler *F*allenlasser *V*erbandes geben würde. daher nur ne 2.


----------



## gdno (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Pro:
3 traumschöne Vereinsgewässer in unmittelbarer Nähe mit wenigen Einschränkungen,
vernünftiger Besatz, günstiger Jahresbeitrag, keine Arbeitsstunden, viele "freiwillige" Veranstaltungen.
Contra:
Vereinsmeierei, diktatorischer 1.Vorsitzender, auferlegte Einschränkungen durch den Verpächter, Mitglieder in mehrere Lager gespalten, nur rudimentäres Vereinsleben vorhanden.

 Alles in Allem ne gute 3


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Herr Gott. Aufnahmegebüren von 300 Euro und mehr. Da wäre ich schon lange weg vom Fenster. Meine Aufnahmegebühr betrug exakt zwei kästen Bier und ne Buddel voll Rum. Nicht wartezeit bis man mal Anglen darf, nichts mit mehr an Arbeitsstunden für Neulinge und auch nichts mit anderen Fangbegrenzungen für Neueinsteiger. 
Einfach eintreten , sich einbringen und gut ist.
Der Chef ist zwar der Chef, aber er lässt den Anderen in ihrem Bereichen eine sehr langen Leine und er lässt die anderen auch gewähren, wenn es um deren fachliche Kompetenzen geht. 
Zitat von meinem Vereinschef: Micha mach du mal mit dem Schweingrillen, dafür bist du ja der Profi.


----------



## HeinzEinz (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich habe einfach mal mitgevotet obwohl ich bisher noch nicht in einem Verein bin. #t

Hat aber auch seine Gründe. Seit Dezember schicke ich immer mal wieder ne Mail; wann und wie ich mal Information zum Verein haben kann. Bisher keine Antwort (Es sind mittlerweile drei Mails rausgegangen). Da ich aber motiviert bin diesem Verein beizutreten hatte ich auf deren HP geschaut wann da mal jemand am Verein ist und hatte den Beitragssammeltermin gesehen. Bin dann also auch einfach dahin um mal jemanden vom Vorstand zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Hab draußen schon mit zwei anderen Petrijüngern gequatscht die auch meinten, dass der Verein dringend Zuwachs bräuchte...
Wurde dann allerdings vom ersten Vorsitzenden an die Infomail verwiesen.... :m Er sagte noch, er würde sich mit dem Webmaster zusammensetzen und darauf achten, dass ich eine Antwort bekäme...
Also wieder ne Mail.  Das war Ende Januar#q


In diesem Sinne bin ich mal so gar nicht begeistert. Will aber unbedingt in diesen Verein, weil er nur ein paar Minuten von zu Hause entfernt liegt und über eine große Gewässerfläche verfügt. Die Frage ist ja nur: Wollen die wirklich Zuwachs von relativ jungen (U30) Anglern...|rolleyes


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

......ich könnte eigentlich sehr gut ohne Verein auskommen , ....leider ist das System hierzulande ja so , das wenn man einigermaßen produktive Gewässer beangeln will , man irgendwo Mitglied sein MUSS ! 

Meine anglerischen Anfänge hatte ich vor ca. 25 Jahren in einer Betriebssportgruppe von'ner Firma aus , irgendwann hat mir deren einziges Gewässer , der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal , nicht mehr gereicht und ich bin in einen damals großen Hamburger Verein eingetreten , .....war da auch echt enthusiastisch , z. B. bei den Arbeitsdiensten .

Aber irgendwann ha'm sie mir den Enthusiasmus gänzlich ausgetrieben , durch unsinnige Verbote und Vorschriften , aber auch durch verbale Aufforderungen , das man auch die kleinsten und unerwünschten Weißfische abzuschlagen habe und so in der Art .

Ausgetreten bin ich da dann schließlich , als ich mich und meine ebenfalls in Mitgliedschaft befindliche Ehefrau eines Tages in einem Artikel in der Vereinszeitung genannt wiederkannte , in dem es etwa sinngemäß hieß , .......da gibt es ein gewisses Ehepaar im Verein , usw ., ......und das manche Leute sich doch ihre Fische lieber im Laden kaufen sollten , usw....!

Wir hatten an einer vereinseigenen Teichanlage an einem guten Tag unser wöchendliches Fanglimit von drei Forellen pro Person innerhalb kurzer Zeit erreicht , die derzeitigen Mitangler gingen allerdings relativ leer aus .

Unter diesen Erfolglosen war auch ein Ehepaar , welches , wie ich später erfuhr , Funktionsträger im Verein war , ....zuständig für die Vereinszeitung ! 

Man hängte uns in Zusammenhang mit diesem guten Fangtag zusätzlich noch ein fadenscheiniges Ehrenratsverfahren an , ....wegen Nichtbeaufsichtigung von Ruten und Überschreitung der zulässigen Rutenzahl , weil meine Frau kurzfristig eine meiner ausgelegten Ruten zusätzlich zu ihren Angeln beaufsichtigte , währen ich 15 Meter weiter mit einer anderen Rute auf Forelle angelte , die erlaubte Gesamtrutenzahl für uns beide als Ehepaar wurde jedoch zu keinem Zeitpunkt überschritten !

...da bin ich dann wiegesagt ausgetreten , das war der berühmte "letzte Tropfen auf den heißen Stein" .

Ach ja , ....bei einer anderen Gelegenheit wurden wir von dem Gewässerwart der betreffenden Anlage auch 'mal weggejagt , da wir unser wöchentliches Fanglimit an Karpfen erreicht hatten , und gerade leichtere Posenruten mit Mistwurmködern auf Schleien ausgebracht hatten , .......es könnte ja noch ein Karpfen beißen , war seine Begründung !

Wir waren wohl von einem halben Dutzend Anglern die Einzigen , die an dem betreffenden Tag dort an der Anlage gefangen hatten , ......im Wegfahren sah ich noch , wie sich der Gewässerwart und sein Kumpel an unserer Stelle breitgemacht hatten !


An den betreffenden Vereinsgewässern kam ich mir immer irgendwie so vor , wie sich ein Dieb wohl fühlen muß , ......ständig in der Angst , bei irgendwas erwischt zu werden:q !

Seitdem war und bin ich Mitglied in mehreren Vereinen , ....einfach wegen der erweiterten Angelmöglichkeiten , .....aber mit dem Herz bin ich nicht mehr dabei , .......wie ein Vorredner hier schon sagte , ....ich bezahle und kann angeln !

Bei der Vereinsauswahl achte ich heute auch mehr darauf , das es weitläufige Gewässer gibt , an denen man weitgehend seine Ruhe hat , .....vor Passanten und Vereinsfuzzis gleichermaßen !

Auch mit aus diesem Grunde bin ich arbeitstechnisch auch vor ca. 10 Monaten in die Wochenendarbeit gewechselt , und hoffe , das ich das bis zur Rente auch weitermachen kann , ......Freizeit unter der Woche ist geil , da ist es dann an den Vereinsgewässern noch ruhiger !

......denn ich will einfach nur angeln !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Trollwut (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Sportfischerverein Trennfeld.
Ich hab "nur" mit 2 bewertet. Positiv zu werten sind definitiv die Gewässer, bei denen uns das Fischereirecht auch gehört - also gekauft und nicht nur gepachtet wurde.
Auch ist die Zahl der Jugendlichen bei 26 von insgesamt ca. 130 Mitgliedern relativ hoch.
Unsere Freiheiten sind, im vergleich zu anderen Vereinen in der Umgebung, fast himmlisch. Dazu gehört angeln vom Boot aus, Nachtangeln, etc. Auch gefällt mir gut, dass es ca. nur 20 Angler gibt, die wirklich oft, also ca. jedes Wochenende angeln gehen. Man hat also sehr viel "Platz".
Auch sind die Preise für die Angelkarten fast vorsintflutlich - als Beispiel die Jajhreskarte für den See kostet 25€.

Negativ sehe ich einige Entscheidungen, z.b. wird der Waller eben von vielen als "Feind" gesehen, und dementsprechend auch sehr große Fische entnommen. Auch der Fischneid von einigen Vereinsmitgliedern, vorwiegend von kaum angelnden ist rießig. 

Ansonsten bin ich voll zufrieden :m


----------



## Hezaru (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich geb ne 1.
Durch den Verein kann ich alle möglichen Gewässerarten und Fischarten beangeln. Unser Verein macht möglichst wenig Verbote
zu den bestehenden Gesetzen. Gastangler sind leicht eingeschränkt, hat aber Gründe aus der Vergangenheit.
Menschlich sehr sozial wenn mal jemand Probleme mit Beitrag oder Arbeitsdienst wegen Krankheit, Arbeitsplatz oder ähnlichem hat. Find ich sehr wichtig.
Mir passt vielleicht nicht alles, aber ich kann die eigene Meinung nicht 500 anderen aufdrücken wollen.
Mit Besatz hab ich auch zu tun, oft ein häufiger Kritikpunkt von Mitgliedern. Hier haben wir häufig Vorgaben von der Fachbehörde die wir anders machen würden. Dazu die Wünsche der Mitglieder die oft nicht umsetzbar oder Blödsinnig sind.
Man muss sich im klaren sein im Verein Kompromisse machen zu müssen.
Meine Meinung zu Trollwuts Posting: Ja grosse Waller müssen raus.Sonst setz ich keine Hechte oder Zander.
Man trifft Leute, man unterhält sich und tauscht sich aus, ich mags. Und auch die Leute die nur gebrochen Deutsch sprechen haben ihre Freude am Angeln und sind oft netter als manche die perfekt Deutsch sprechen. Hier hab ich echt was gelernt und Freunde gewonnen.
Bei rund 400€ Aufnamegebühr und 200€ Jahresbeitrag +10€ Verband werden wohl manche etwas Durchschnaufen, bei uns in der Gegend ist das aber nicht anders finanzierbar um Gesund zu bleiben und Pachten zu bezahlen.
Und vor allem. Die Gewässer sind sehr in der Nähe. Zu einigen könnte ich laufen oder Radfahren.

Vg Hezaru


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> mag sein, dass mich einige gleich steinigen - aber von wegen Gefallen lassen. Hier im Westen streiten sich vereine um die Pacht von jedem noch so kleinen Tümpelchen. Da werden Querdenke/ Querulanten etc. nicht geduldet oder vor die Tür gesetzt. Die Wartelisten bei den Vereinen in Rhein-Main-Gebiet sind voll.... hier sucht man sich nicht seinen Verein aus - sondern nimmt den, der einen selbst noch reinlässt.
> ...


Da kann...nein MUSS ich zustimmen! In meiner Heimatstadt (Halle/Saale) war ich noch im Verein, das war prima! Als ich vor 10 Jahren in's Rhein-Main-Gebiet zog und einen Verein suchte, fühlte ich mich in's Mittelalter zurück versetzt: Kleinstaaterei, überaltete Strukturen und Kosten für Aufnahme und Jahresbeitrag, die in keinem Verhältnis stehen zu dem, was man beangeln kann. Wer da noch in den NBL wohnt, kann sich glücklich schätzen.
Verein? Brauch ich hier nicht...ich hole mir 'ne Karte für einen Main-Abschnitt  und bin glücklich!


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich war überrascht wie positiv Vereine gesehen werden.|bigeyes
 Möglicherweise eben auch weil ich nun mehr als mein halbes Leben so einen mitgestalte.
 Aber was sagt es wirklich aus, es zeigt das alle in dem Verein sind den sie wollen, sie scheinen wählen zu können, das ist alles.
 Die Vereine sind so vielfältig, das ich es mir anders nicht erklären kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich finds gut, wenn wenigstens eine Ebene der organisierten Angelfischer einigermaßen vernünftig anzukommen scheint.

Auch wenn das inzwischen von ca. 70% auf unter 60% 1er und 2er zurückging, findet immer noch deutlich mehr als die Hälfte der organisierten Angelfischer ihre Vereine für jeweiligen Bedürfnisse gut.

Ist doch was!


----------



## labralehn (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich war eine zeitlang als Gastangler mit Jahreskarte unterwegs.

Dann entschloss ich mich einem Verein beizutreten.
Ich ging davon aus, ich wäre da besser aufgehoben.
Das einzige was der Verein wohl gut organisieren konnte, waren Feste. Aber ich will angeln, Feste interessieren mich nicht.

Musste leider feststellen, daß ich als Gastkartenangler zuvor besser aufgehoben war.
Daher meine Note 6.

Bin mittlerweile wieder ausgetreten und bin zufrieden als Gastkartenangler unterwegs.


----------



## Fischfrea (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Also in dem Verein wo ich bin ist ein Jahresbeitrag von 96,00 € und vom Vorstand dort herrscht auch eine komplette Diktatur. Einzigste Vorteil ist das es Top Gewässer hat Ruhr, Hengsteysee und Harkortsee. Jugendarbeit dort ist so miserabel, das man sagen kann in wenigen Jahren sind dort nur noch Aussterbende Angler. Wichtig ist dem Verein in meinen Augen nur Bingo und Fischerfeste um Euros zu horten. Weihnachtsfeiern die eigentlich ja für jedes Vereinsmitglied sein sollten werden nur für den Vorstand durch geführt. Wenn die Gewässer nicht so optimal wären wär ich schon lange wieder weg. Deshalb habe ich den Sportfischerei Verein Hagen -Herdecke mit einer 6 Beurteilt.


----------



## NR.9 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich bin mehr oder weniger mit meinen Verein zufrieden ...
Negativ finde ich den Zuwachs ... jedes Jahr um die 100 neue Mitglieder - OK es scheiden auch welche aus aber der Zuwachs ist da ! Mit ca. 2000 Mitglieder ist es schwer einen Platz zufinden an dem man ruhe hat. 
Bekomme die letzten Jahre auch zunehmend das Gefühl das wirklich JEDER in unseren Verein rein kommt. Dadurch kommen in den letzten Jahren immer mehr schwarze Schafe dazu dennen Regeln scheinbar nicht zählen was Fangmengen und Schonmaße angeht.
Was Jugendarbeit angeht muss ich sagen das dort viel getan wird - im Sommer 2 wöchiges Zeltlager und mehrere Jugend(Nacht)angeltermine. Daudurch erklärt sich auch der hohe zuwachs an Jugendlichen - welche sich aber zu 90% mit Karpfenangeln beschäftigen.
Was ich schwer negativ halte sind jahrelang bestehende Vorschriften und immer dieselben Besatzmaßnahmen. Beispiel - eines meiner Hausgewässer verfügt über einen guten Hechtbestand - laut Verein werden dort Zander in der grösse um 20cm gesetzt ..... halte ich für Schwachsinn bei einen hohen Hechtbestand - die Fangauswertungen mit max. 10 Zandern im Jahr lassen vermuten das die Hechte dort Zander lecker finden. Und das läuft nun schon locker 10 jahre... MEINE NOTE 4 - für Klub Braunschweiger Fischer e.V.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Da ich Mitglied in mehreren Vereinen bin, hilft hier nur eine Durchschnittsnote: die 2

Ich fühle mich in allen Vereinen (AC Niederlahnstein, AC Geduld/Urmitz, ASV Mülheim Kärlich, Sportfischergemeinschaft Miellen-Stolzenfels) und bin auch in zwei Vereinen aktiv im Vorstand.

Klar gibt es in jedem der Vereine Kritikpunkte. Aber: entweder versuche ich die durch aktive Mitarbeit abzustellen oder ich halte meinen Mund.
Ende der Durchsage!

Aktives Motzen und Rumgejammer wie es hier teilweise stattfindet ist das falscheste was man tun kann, man verändert nichts, man bestärkt die Sache nur noch und mit der Vogel-Strauß-Methode hat man noch nie etwas verändert.

Aber so ist es es eben: rumheulen und beschweren ist ja sooo einfach, aber selbst tätig werden und versuchen alte Seilschaften aufzubrechen traut sich niemand zu, man müßte ja was tun und müßte ja was von seiner Zeit für die Allgemeinheit opfern.

Wenn man mit etwas unzufrieden ist bringt es niemanden was in Interetforen Umfragen zu beantworten und Seitenlang rumzulamentieren wo im Endeffekt sowieso das gleiche Rauskommt wie bisher: die Vereine und die Verbände sind die "bösen Buben". 
Sicher gibt es hier einige Mißstände die zum Himmel schreien - aber nur sich darüber aufregen und darüber zu diskutieren ändert eben nichts, ihr müßt was tun, selbst tätig werden - eben Arsch hoch, Zähne zusammenbeissen und sich auch mal mit den altehrwürdigen, grauen Eminenzen vom Verein anlegen.

Und das geht halt mal nur wenn man aktiv in den Vereinen versucht was zu verändern.
Das fängt im kleinen mit z.B. der Gewässerordnung an einem Gewässer an und hört im Großen mit der aktiven Mitarbeit im Bezirks- oder Kreisverband auf. Wer mehr machen will, kann das natürlich auch tun...

Wer sich frühzeitig drum kümmert und die Sache richtig angeht, sich schon vor einer JHV schon Mehrheiten "besorgt", bisher passiv gebliebene Mitglieder davon überzeugt doch mal mitzumachen kann schnell etwas verändern.
Man muß nur den Mut haben sowas mal anzugehen! Ihr glaubt nicht wieviele Mitglieder in Vereinen mit einer Sache unzufrieden sind und froh sind wenn endlich EINER mal rumgeht und nachfragt - diese Leute kann man durch geschicktes Taktieren dazu animieren weitere Leute für eine gute Sache anzuwerben und man kann so mal ganz schnell eine JHV "umdrehen".
Wie schon gesagt: das geht nur wenn man in einem Verein aktiv tätig ist und mehr tun will als Vereinsloser Angler die 100.000 Umfrage zu beantworten...


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Da ich Mitglied in mehreren Vereinen bin, hilft hier nur eine Durchschnittsnote: die 2
> 
> Ich fühle mich in allen Vereinen (AC Niederlahnstein, AC Geduld/Urmitz, ASV Mülheim Kärlich, Sportfischergemeinschaft Miellen-Stolzenfels) und bin auch in zwei Vereinen aktiv im Vorstand.
> 
> ...




Bei soetwas geht mir wieder die Hutschnur hoch.
Ich habe schon mal gesagt, nicht jeder hat die Zeit und das Fachwissen um Positionen im Vorstand zu besetzen.
Dies schliesst nicht automatisch das Recht auf Kritik am Vorstand etc. aus.
Nach Deinem Prinziep müsste man bei jedem die Kappe halten wessen Arbeit man nicht macht.

Und ja, Diskussionen im Forum bringen einiges.
Man kann sehr viel nützliches erfahren. 
Manchmal auch Informationen über die Führung eines Vereines, über die Arbeit des Vorstandes bestimmter Vereine usw.
Dies erfährt man ansonsten immer erst zu spät wenn man 100 Euro Aufnahmegebühr gezahlt hat und dann merkt was für ein Arsch der Vorsitzende ist.


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, wenn wenigstens eine Ebene der organisierten Angelfischer einigermaßen vernünftig anzukommen scheint.
> 
> Auch wenn das inzwischen von ca. 70% auf unter 60% 1er und 2er zurückging, findet immer noch deutlich mehr als die Hälfte der organisierten Angelfischer ihre Vereine für jeweiligen Bedürfnisse gut.
> 
> Ist doch was!



na na na Thomas nicht gleich wieder so schlecht gerechnet.
Eine 3 bedeutet laut diesem Bewertungssystem welches du gewählt hast, dass die Leistung im Allgemeinen den Anforderungen entspricht. also sind doch 73% er Angler zufrieden.  |supergri  |supergri  #h


----------



## Prappo (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Klar gibt es in jedem der Vereine Kritikpunkte. Aber: entweder versuche ich die durch aktive Mitarbeit abzustellen oder ich halte meinen Mund.
> Ende der Durchsage!
> 
> Aktives Motzen und Rumgejammer wie es hier teilweise stattfindet ist das falscheste was man tun kann, man verändert nichts, man bestärkt die Sache nur noch und mit der Vogel-Strauß-Methode hat man noch nie etwas verändert.
> ...


 
Wunderbar, ich stimme dem vorgesagten voll und ganz zu und muss dazu noch sagen, dass bei mir die große Masse (90 %) im Verein schweigen, eine Minderheit von 8-9 % aktiv mitmachen und das Letzte 1 % diuejenigen sind, die nur am Meckern sind, aber selbst nichts machen wollen.

Und wenn ich daas hier so lese, dann kommt mir bei dem einen oder anderen schon der verdacht, dass er ztu den letzten 1 % gehört.

Als Vorstand bekommt man dann immer gesagt "Ihr müsstet mal ...." "Ihr könntet mal ..." "Ihr solltet mal ....." Wenns dann aber ans Eingemachte geht, dann "Ja neee, ihr ....."


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer öfter "diktatorische Führung".
> 
> Als Deutschland noch unterm Hakenkreuz stand hätten solche Leute es weit gebracht. Weil so was heutzutage, gott sei Dank, nicht mehr möglich ist, toben sie sich in Vereinen aus. Ich sag bloß Postengeilheit ...




Absoluter Quatsch!
Viele Ehrenamtliche machen hier diese Posten weil sie niemand machen will(lieber nur genießen) oder in der Überzeugung etwas für die Angler zu tun, auch wenn es nur im kleinen Kreis ist.
Das kann ich nach 30 Jahren Mitgliedschaft in verschiedenen Vereinen und einigen jahren Vorstandsarbeit sagen.

Mein Verein ist top - Note 1!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> na na na Thomas nicht gleich wieder so schlecht gerechnet.
> Eine 3 bedeutet laut diesem Bewertungssystem welches du gewählt hast, dass die Leistung im Allgemeinen den Anforderungen entspricht. also sind doch 73% er Angler zufrieden.  |supergri  |supergri  #h



Und ich habe nicht geschrieben, die angegebene Zahl wäre zufrieden, sondern sie finden es gut (oder sehr gut) 1 oder 2.....

Inzwischen bei nur noch 53% - wundert mich etwas....

Finde ich aber immer noch ein sehr gutes Zeugnis für die Vereine in der Allgemeinheit...


----------



## Prappo (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal gesagt, nicht jeder hat die Zeit und das Fachwissen um Positionen im Vorstand zu besetzen.


 
Da hast du wohl recht, aber jeder kann sich in irgendeiner Form einbringen, damit das vereinsleben besser und im Interesse der Vereinsmitglieder funktioniert. Da gehören manchmal einfach nur ein paar gesunde Hände oder einfach nur der Wille sich einzubringen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inzwischen bei nur noch 53% - wundert mich etwas....



was wundert dich warum?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Dass die Zahl so sinkt.

Das ist eher untypisch nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen bei unseren Abstimmungen..

Und weil ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen kann..


----------



## Stonie (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Hallo zusammen,

also im Münchner Raum ist ein Angeln ausserhalb eines Vereins nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.

Tageskarten gibt es für unsere Voralpenseen und auch für Flüsse.

Bei den Tageskarten ist man bei vielen Gewässern um die 15-20 Euro los und einige auch erheblich teurer.

Ich bin mittlerweile in einem Verein der sage und schreibe 24 Gewässer anbietet ( etwa 50/50 von Fließgewässern zu Stillgewässer ). Es sind auch 15km der Isar dabei, was normalerweise alleine schon unfassbar teuer wäre, wenn man den überhaupt darf.

Die Jahreskarte kostet 265 Euro für alle Gewässer. Das finde ich einfach nur gigantisch :k ( Die Aufnahme in den Verein ist das Problem ).

Der Verein macht sehr viel für die Jugend, die Umwelt und es gibt auch Events ( Preisschafkopfen ). Er ist modern in dem es neben der Homepage auch eine Facebook-Seite gibt, auf der man sich gut austauschen kann. :m

Gastkarten werden bei uns nur in Form einer "Patenschaft" verteilt - also in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds.

Ich kann mir für mich persönlich nichts besseres vorstellen.

LG
Markus


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist eher untypisch nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen bei unseren Abstimmungen..



hast du da mal einen Link zu einer früheren Abstimmung.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Als Trend lässt sich irgendwie erkennen, dass die Angler aus den neuen Bundesländern prinzipell glücklicher mit ihren Vereinen sind, als die Angler aus den alten BL oder?


Ich kann nur von Hessen sprechen - und da schauts es leider sehr mau aus .... gute Gewässer sind unbezahlbar und man muss viel Opfern (Freizeit, Geld etc.) um überhaupt an die Gewässer zu kommen.


----------



## Purist (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von Hessen sprechen - und da schauts es leider sehr mau aus .... gute Gewässer sind unbezahlbar und man muss viel Opfern (Freizeit, Geld etc.) um überhaupt an die Gewässer zu kommen.



Es gibt hier doch kaum Gewässer, dafür aber massenweise Angler. Die Probleme ergeben sich dadurch quasi von selbst.
Daher bin ich ja auch hier in keinem Verein Mitglied, ist mir zu blöd für einen winzigen Fopu in Vereinshand tief in die Tasche zu greifen und noch Arbeitsstunden ableisten zu müssen. Der lustigste Verein, den ich hier kenne, verlangt ca. 70€ als Jahresbeitrag, hat aber kein einziges Gewässer, damit werden wahrscheinlich vor allem die Saufstube und die organisierten Freßorgien finanziert.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Würde ich noch näher am Rhein wohnen, würde ich auch nicht im Verein sein. Aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht, nach Feierabend für 2Stündchen an den Rhein zu fahren. Entweder stehst du auf der A5 oder ich stehe kurz vor Bischhofsheim! Im Sommer geht das noch, da es länger hell ist.


----------



## jkc (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Moin, 

Leute ich bin recht zufrieden in meinem Verein; er ist relativ modern und aufgeschlossen, wobei auch wir natürlich überwiegend Mitglieder jenseits der 50 haben. 
Der Vorstand ist aber bemüht, das Vereinsleben und die Angelbedingungen attraktiv zu gestalten und hat in den letzten Jahren einige positive Änderungen geschaffen und auch jüngere, sehr wertvolle Mitglieder gewinnen können. Insbesondere der 1. Vorsitzende mach eine, in meinen Augen hervorragende Arbeit und hat den Verein maßgeblich vor dem bei Übernahme drohenden, Bankrott bewahrt...

Was mir gegen den Strich geht, ist das Engagement vieler (weniger) Mitglieder, denn es ist zu großen Teilen immer ein fester Kern an dem Arbeit hängen bleibt, oder sie wird eben nicht gemacht, trotzdem oder gerade deswegen ist aber die Leistung des Vereins anzuerkennen und ich finde es klasse, was wir leisten / bieten können. 
Klaro gibt es auch Sachen, die ich mir anders wünschen würde; aber zum einen können wir daran ja arbeiten und zum anderen ist es ja keine von mir geführte Diktatur.


Von allen umliegenden Vereinen, gefällt mir, (wen wundert´s?) meiner am besten. 
:m

Edit: Hab nicht gestimmt, läge aber im Bereich von 2-4...

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> hast du da mal einen Link zu einer früheren Abstimmung.




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276064

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277827

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280878


Bei den Abstimmungen veränderte sich nach ca. 100 - 120 Teilnehmern nicht mehr viel am Ergebnis, im Gegensatz zu der hier...

So ab 200 - 250 dann nur noch ganz marginal..

So sehr wie das hier schwankte, hatten wir noch nie..


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Da ich Mitglied in mehreren Vereinen bin, hilft hier nur eine Durchschnittsnote: die 2
> 
> Ich fühle mich in allen Vereinen (AC Niederlahnstein, AC Geduld/Urmitz, ASV Mülheim Kärlich, Sportfischergemeinschaft Miellen-Stolzenfels) und bin auch in zwei Vereinen aktiv im Vorstand.
> 
> ...


 |good:#r So siehts leider meistens aus!! Alle wollen fischen aber wirklich was dafür tun wollen die wenigsten. Ich geb meinem Verein ne glatte 1!! Vorstand TOP....Jugendarbeit TOP....Gewässer schnell zu erreichen und selten Schneider.


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Zahl so sinkt.
> 
> Das ist eher untypisch nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen bei unseren Abstimmungen..
> 
> Und weil ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen kann..


 Jedes Gute Ergebnis kann ich mit nen Paar 6en im "Schnitt" kaputt machen. Zählt man jedoch die Noten einzeln so sieht das Ergebnis doch schon anders aus.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal gesagt, nicht jeder hat die Zeit und das Fachwissen um Positionen im Vorstand zu besetzen.


Das verlangt ja auch niemand. Aber die Anwesenheit auf eine JHV ist ja wohl möglich, oder?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies schliesst nicht automatisch das Recht auf Kritik am Vorstand etc. aus.


Konstruktive Kritik ist auch erwünscht, jedenfalls bei uns. Wir alle sind Menschen, machen Fehler und Lernen daraus.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nach Deinem Prinziep müsste man bei jedem die Kappe halten wessen Arbeit man nicht macht.


Falsch verstanden! Entweder arbeite ich aktiv in einem Verein mit, egal auf welche Weise - Hauptsache man tut was! Dann habe ich auch das Recht mich zu beschweren.

Wenn ich aber nur rumlametiere, aber nicht aktiv mitarbeite (auch konstruktive Kritik und Vorschläge machen ist eine Art von Mitarbeit) habe ich auch das Recht mich mal zu beschweren.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Manchmal auch Informationen über die Führung eines Vereines, über die Arbeit des Vorstandes bestimmter Vereine usw.
> Dies erfährt man ansonsten immer erst zu spät wenn man 100 Euro Aufnahmegebühr gezahlt hat und dann merkt was für ein Arsch der Vorsitzende ist.



Dafür kann man sich auch am Wasser selbst erkundigen, man kann zum örtlichen Gerätehändler gehen usw usw... Wer sich nur auf das Inernet verlässt ist selbst schuld.


Nochmal zu der Mitarbeit:

Das beste Beispiel ist die Arbeit von Thomas und seiner Kritik an den Verbänden.
Er leistet eine riesen Arbeit und die ist auch vollkommen legitim und berechtigt.

Es gibt aber ein ganz dickes _*ABER!!

*_Da die meisten Kritiker der Verände und Vereine noch nicht mal Mitglied derselben sind können sie draußen vor der Verbands- und Vereinstür heulen soviel sie wollen - gehört werden sie nicht, verändern wird sich dadurch auch nix. 
Außer das die Seiten des AB mit einer nicht endenen Diskusion darüber gefüllt werden.

Auch wenn es jetzt komisch klingt und bestimmt nicht überall auf Verständnis stößt: Alle Kritiker der Verbände und Vereine sind, um ihre Ziele auch nur annähernd durchzubringen, angewiesen auf Leute die innerhalb der Vereine arbeiten, Fragen stellen und unsaubere Praktiken an den Pranger stellen.

Wer nicht in einem Verein ist, hat keine Möglichkeit auf einer JHV Fragen zu stellen, Anträge zu stellen oder andere Mitglieder über die Umstände der Fusion oder der angeblichen finanziellen Ungereimtheiten beim Verband zu informieren.
Für sowas muß man nicht in einem Vorstand sein, da reicht die einfache Mitgliedschaft.

Die Arbeit von Thomas & Co ist wichtig, aber als Einzelkämpfer ist er Don Quichote, mehr nicht!
Nur wenn wir alle zusammenarbeiten kann es in ein paar Jahrzenten einen anderen Verband bzw. eine andere Denke geben.
Soll bedeuten: Thomas "besorgt" die Informationen, für das weitertragen dieser Informationen in die Vereine um ein Umdenken zu bewirken sind die Mitglieder der Vereine zuständig!
Nur so gehts, also hört auf euch gegenseitig die Augen auszukratzen und rumzuzicken, manchmal komme ich mir vor wie in einem großen Kindergarten und nicht wie bei erwachsenen Menschen.
Ein Umdenken ohne die Hilfe der organisierten Angler geht nicht und ohne eine Kontrolle dieser organisierten Angler durch kritische Mitglieder auch nicht.

Also, was sagt uns das? Denkt mal darüber nach...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Hier geht's aber nur darum, ob und wie zufrieden ihr mit euren Vereinen seid, nicht ob und wie ihr was ändern könnt...........

Dazu könnt ihr gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Mein Beitrag spielt da aber schon eine Rolle.

Man kann zufrieden mit seinen Vereinen sein weil die Mitglieder Kritik üben dürfen und auch sollen, aktiv mitarbeiten und weil alle zusammen an einem Strang ziehen und eben ein gutes Miteinander herrscht.

Dann kann man auch ein Umdenken bewirken und hat mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen: zufriedene Mitglieder, u.U. ein schönes Gewässer mit einem überschaubarem Gastanglerbestand die zu einem guten Preis dort fischen können und eine gute und nachhaltige Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit ohne "dunkle Wolken".


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Es war aber eben NICHT die Frage, warum einer zufrieden oder unzufrieden ist, sondern (Schulnote) WIE zufrieden oder unzufrieden..


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das verlangt ja auch niemand. Aber die Anwesenheit auf eine JHV ist ja wohl möglich, oder?
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik ist auch erwünscht, jedenfalls bei uns. Wir alle sind Menschen, machen Fehler und Lernen daraus.
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich muss lachen.

Erst soll man Klappe halten weil man nicht mitrbeitet und nu ist konstruktive Kritik erwünscht. lol
Kritik ist Kritik.

Dann wird das Internet als Informationsmedium generell disqualifiziert und nu soll es man nicht als einzige Informationsquelle benutze, sondern sich am   am Wasser informieren oder beim Gerätehändler.

:vik:

Ich bekom langsam Bauchkrämpfe.
Am besten noch beim Vereinsvorsitzenden informieren. 
Oder noch besser beim DAFV. 

Zur JHV gehen? Ja warum denn?
Also ich höre oft bei unserer JHV: "Können wir aufhören zu diskutieren? ich will nach Hause und nicht den ganzen Sonntag hier verbringen. Gleich steht Mittagessen auf den Tisch." Oder:
"Was DAFV? Das geht uns nichts an. Mit denen haben wir nichts zu tun. Und weiter im programm."

Sorry, träum weiter von Deiner heilen Vereinswelt.

Ich hab hier in diesem Forum mehr Informationen (auch durch Verlinkung und durch Gespräche mit anderen Usern) als durch meinen Vereinsvorsitzenden im Verein oder LV bzw. DAFV erhalten.
Und bei meiner Arbeit als Jugendwart habe ich in sämtlichen Jahren nur die Hände über den Kopf geschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Schreib ich eigentlich chinesisch?????

Und damit nochmal:
Ist hier alles vollkommen wurscht - es geht hier *NUR UND AUSSCHLIESSLICH *darum, ob und wie zufrieden die Leute mit in Vereinen sind - an Hand Beurteilung analog Schulnoten....

Für alles andere könnt ihr gerne nen neuen Thread aufmachen, wenn ihr das braucht.............


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schreib ich eigentlich chinesisch?????
> 
> Und damit nochmal:
> Ist hier alles vollkommen wurscht - es geht hier *NUR UND AUSSCHLIESSLICH *darum, ob und wie zufrieden die Leute mit in Vereinen sind - an Hand Beurteilung analog Schulnoten....
> ...




lösch doch.  

hat alles nichts mit dem thema zu tun.

aber bei solchen kommentaren geht mir der hut hoch.


----------



## FPB (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

337 Mitglieder davon 80 kinder und jugendliche, das ist doch was.
vorstand und einige mitglieder sind sehr aktiv, rest mitangler.
ich fühle mich gut aufgehoben.

frank


----------



## thanatos (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ein Verein ,wo der Vorstand sein eignes Süppchen kocht ,wo die Gemeinschaft in Cliquen zerfällt,wo jede Kritik zur Kriegserklärung wird,wo´s nur noch bergab geht,eine Sechs währe hier zu hart,da das nötigste noch gemacht wird,aber mehr als ne Fünf kann man da echt nicht geben.Damit meine ich nicht nur die Vorstandsarbeit sondern auch das Verhalten der Mitglieder die alles hinehmen ,allem zustimmen um nicht aufzufallen und hinterher meckern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Nun scheint sich das doch langsam zu stabilisieren.

ca. 55 % gut und sehr gut
ca. 30% befriedigend bis ausreichend..
knapp 15 % mangelhaft und ungenügend...

Mals sehen, obs im Fortgang noch mal zu den bis dato eher ungewöhnlichen Änderungen bei den Zahlen kommen wird..


----------



## Purist (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn ich in einem Verein bin, den ich mit mangelhaft bis ungenügend beurteile, dann bleibe ich dort doch nicht freiwillig drin, oder doch? #c


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn ich in einem Verein bin, den ich mit mangelhaft bis ungenügend beurteile, dann bleibe ich dort doch nicht freiwillig drin, oder doch? #c


 
 ..................vielleicht hat man in seiner Gegend ja keine andere Möglichkeit zu angeln , ist nicht mobil oder sonstwas .

 ......eine Art von Zwang wäre in dem Falle ja gegeben , wenn man sein Hobby nicht auf einen oder zwei Angelurlaube pro Jahr beschränken möchte .

 Ich kann mir das zwar als hier oben im Vierländereck SH , HH , NDS und MV lebend allerdings überhaupt nicht vorstellen , aber solche anglerischen Wüsten soll es in Deutschland ja geben ?

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## zokker (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das zwar als hier oben im Vierländereck SH , HH , NDS und MV lebend allerdings überhaupt nicht vorstellen , aber solche anglerischen Wüsten soll es in Deutschland ja geben ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, ich glaub ich würde sterben.
Gruß von der mse


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Manchmal entschädigen attraktive Gewässer einen für schlechte Vereinsarbeit.
Besonders dann wenn man nur Angeln gehen und mit dem Rest (inkl. Mitglieder) nichts zu tun haben möchte.

Und wenn man sich bei Kollegen um hört, sieht es oftmals bei den anderen Vereinen auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Manchmal entschädigen attraktive Gewässer einen für schlechte Vereinsarbeit.
> Besonders dann wenn man nur Angeln gehen und mit dem Rest (inkl. Mitglieder) nichts zu tun haben möchte.
> 
> Und wenn man sich bei Kollegen um hört, sieht es oftmals bei den anderen Vereinen auch nicht besser aus.


 
 ................sehe ich genauso #6!

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



zokker schrieb:


> Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, ich glaub ich würde sterben.
> Gruß von der mse


 
 .............ich glaube , einige Leute aus'm Süden oder Westen beneiden uns Nordlichter angelmäßig doch schon etwas !

 Übrigens , .......zwei Dörfer weiter von mir gibt's auch 'n Gülzow(Kreis Herzogtum Lauenburg) ! 

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



> .ich glaube , einige Leute aus'm Süden oder Westen beneiden uns Nordlichter angelmäßig doch schon etwas !


Allerdings und auf die Ossis sowieso!
So geht es mir jedenfalls. Von diesen Voraussetzungen, kann man in dicht besiedelten Ballungsräumen mit vielen Anglern und nur wenigen Gewässern auch träumen!
Deshalb bleibt vielen auch nichts anderes übrig, als mit ihrem Angelverein zufrieden zu sein. Man hat einfach keine andere Wahl, als irgendwo zwangsweise Mitglied zu sein,
um überhaupt seinem Hobby nach gehen zu können!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

In der Tat!



> aber solche anglerischen Wüsten soll es in Deutschland ja geben ?



Ich wohne in einer davon. Da ist die "Wahl" nicht nur eng, sondern quasi nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich hab meinem Verein die Note 2 gegeben.

Die Auswahl an Gewässern ist für die Gegend hier gut, und für mich, der max. 20 - 25 Gewässerbesuche im Jahr schafft, absolut ausreichend.
Unsere Regularien finde ich völlig okay, Beschränkungen und Verbote halten sich in Grenzen.
(Zumindest wenn man das mit manch anderen Vereinen vergleicht.)|uhoh:
Die Arbeit macht eine kleine Minderheit, beschweren tut sich die große Mehrheit, also statistisch auch völlig normal.
Wenn man mal einem Kollegen am Wasser begegnet läuft das bisher auch immer sehr kameradschaftlich ab, obwohl man bei fast 1000 Mitgliedern lange nicht jeden kennt.
Ich bin zufrieden!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## thanatos (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn ich in einem Verein bin, den ich mit mangelhaft bis ungenügend beurteile, dann bleibe ich dort doch nicht freiwillig drin, oder doch? #c



;+ warum nicht,man kann doch angeln ,wozu man eigendlich
keinen Verein brauch.Ärgerlich ist nur ,wenn es mit der eigendlichen Vereinsarbeit immer mehr bergab geht.


----------



## angelarnie (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich habe meinem Verein eine 1 gegeben.
Bin jetzt 2 Jahre im Verein und habe ihn ein ganzes Jahr vortesten können da nur mein Sohn als Jungangler mitgegangen ist und ich dann zwangsläufig dabei war. 
Wir sind ca 60 Mitglieder haben kein eigenes Gewässer. Der Rhein liegt vor unserem Vereinsheim. Die Beiträge und die Arbeitseinsätze sind überschaubar wir haben 7 gemeinschaftliche Angeltage übers Jahr die recht zahlreich genutzt werden und einmal im Jahr für 7 Tage eine Angelwoche mit Zelt direkt am Main (wird schon über 20 Jahre praktiziert und ist sehr beliebt). Die Harmonie im Verein gefällt mir am besten. Die Jugendabteilung besteht aus 6 Kids.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Na kommt Jungs, da werde noch ein paar Stimmen mehr zusammen kommen - daher wieder mal hochgeholt..


----------



## snofla (6. März 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

ich gebe unserem Verein eine 1,  wir haben unseren Vorstand verjüngt und somit findet ein Umdenken im Verein statt, weg von alles Verwerter......
alles verbieten und so weiter.......

Da wir als Verein selbst auch die Prüfung als Vorbereitung anbieten und im letzten Jahr von 34 Leuten nur 2 durchgefallen sind machen die Ausbilder einen guten Job, noch schöner ist es das die Leute auch am Vereinleben teilnehmen wollen, 25 Leute sind dieses Jahr hinzugekommen zum Verein.

Unsere Jugendgruppe wächst auch stark an, weil wir drei Leute haben die bereit sind für die Jungs dazusein, Stand momentan 68 aktive Jugendliche....

Bei uns kostet der Jahresbeitrag 64 Euro, und ja wir haben 4 Pflichtarbeitsstunden im Jahr,die Jugendlichen sogar 5 Stunden, bei ca 15 Arbeitseinsätzen im Jahr auch kein Problem diese zu machen.

Und trotzdem akzetiere ich Angler/Mitglieder die einfach nur Ihre Ruhe am Wasser, und nichts mit dem Vereinsleben zu tun haben wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Wieder mal in Erinnerung gerufen, dass hier abgestimmt werden soll/darf..

Also ran ;-)


----------



## Surf (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ich geb ne 2 weil ich die 1 nie vergebe. See ist groß , viel fisch, boote ok, nette Leute,  Nebengewässer (altarm) iat auch schön


----------



## Fr33 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Tja... eigentlich war es wie ich erwartet hatte. Etwas mehr als die Hälfte lebt quasi im Deutsch-Anglerischen Paradies - während etwas weniger als die Hälfte in der anglerischen Sahara das nehmen muss was eben da ist um überhaupt ans Wasser zu kommen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

na kommt Leute - noch 25 Stimmen bis 300 - sollte doch zu schaffen sein..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Mit dem jetzigen sehr zufrieden.Mit einem sehr prakt.veranlagten Vorsitzenden.Da steht eindeutig der Spaß(Böser Vorsitzender) am Angeln und die Geselligkeit an 1.Stelle.Allerdings ohne irgendwelche verordneten Zwänge.Alles kann-nichts muss.Ok,wir haben zwar keine eigenen Gewässer d.h.Verbandskarte NRW Kanäle,Lippe und div.Seen aber egal..um das alles intensiv zu befischen,reicht ein Leben nicht aus.

Dagegen war mein vorheriger Verein quasi ein Gulag..regiert und verwaltet von Fundamentalisten und Dogmatikern,schöneres Gewässer ja,schöneres angeln auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Megalodon1 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Ne glatte 4 für den FVA! Dummerweise lieb ich die Staustufen 22/23, au weil i quasi um die Ecke wohne: schnell mal Fischen is kein Problem. ABER: Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Gewässer (als Hauptgewässer) für Tageskartenangler gesperrt werden! GRÜNDE: im Verein gab es jüngst eine Abstimmung bezüglich der Höchstfangmenge an Salmoniden pro Woche (6 Stk), bei der auch ich dafür gestimmt habe. Jedoch sind zu fangfähigen Zeiten stets überwiegend TK-Angler unterwegs, für welche keine diesbezüglichen Regelungen gelten... Auch beobachte (spreche an) ich des Öfteren Nichtmitglieder, welche sich an Dreck um geltende Gesetze kümmern (2 Raubfischruten, Feuerchen im NSG,...) Zudem finde ich die Besatzpolitik nicht gut: nur FORELLEN, KARPFEN, a paar Rutten, homöopathisch Huchen,... Es fehlen definitiv sämtliche Weißfische!!! (Mag auch a bisl am Kormoran-Druck liegen) Dieses Gewässer wär a Traum, wenn niad ganz so leer (außer Standard-"I beiß auf Alles-Dummbatz-Fischla") bzw. teils schwer zu befischen (KRAUTWUCHS)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Na kommt, Jungs, die 300 wollen wir auch hier kriegen..

Also abstimmen...


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Mehr als die Hälfte hat eine 1 oder 2 vergeben - das ist schon ein tolles Ergebnis #6 

Andererseits ist man ja völlig freiwillig in einem Angelverein - wenn man überhaupt nicht zufrieden ist, wird man da wohl nicht ewig dabeibleiben


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



> wenn man überhaupt nicht zufrieden ist, wird man da wohl nicht ewig dabeibleiben



Hängt sicher auch von den Alternativen ab.


----------



## Ørret (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Hab die Abstimmung erst jetzt entdeckt....finde das Ergebnis absolut erstaunlich denn meistens hört man die Leute doch nur meckern über den Verein. 
Liegt wohl auch daran das keiner was sagt wenn's gut läuft,aber wenn mal was nicht so gut läuft(meinetwegen die Satzkarpfen sind etwas kleiner als im Vorjahr) das Geschrei gleich riesengroß ist!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hängt sicher auch von den Alternativen ab.



Richtig und auch ne Kostenfrage. Würde ich aus den Verein gehen bleiben mir in der Nähe nur wenige Gewässer, die ich als Gast beangeln könnte. Das was teilweise 2 Monatskarten für nur ein Gewässer kosten würden wäre auch der Vereinsbeitrag im Jahr. Würde ich alle mir zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer in Anspruch nehmen (man will ja auch Abwechslung) hätte ich wohl Kosten von mindestens 200 pro Monat! Macht also nicht so Sinn, da mich der Verein etwa 80 kostet im Jahr...sonst wär ich wohl schon raus.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hängt sicher auch von den Alternativen ab.



Ja, natürlich. Die Zufriedenheit hängt wahrscheinlich sogar ganz wesentlich von den Alternativen ab


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Hab die Abstimmung erst jetzt entdeckt....finde das Ergebnis absolut erstaunlich denn meistens hört man die Leute doch nur meckern über den Verein.
> Liegt wohl auch daran das keiner was sagt wenn's gut läuft,aber wenn mal was nicht so gut läuft(meinetwegen die Satzkarpfen sind etwas kleiner als im Vorjahr) das Geschrei gleich riesengroß ist!



Wir haben über 200 Mitglieder im Verein und die sind alle rundum happy, weil unser Vorstand für die Angler arbeitet und sich wirklich den Arxxx aufreißt. Deshalb zahlt man bei uns auch stattliche 25 € für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden (10 pro Jahr), denn von nix ist nix. Zumindest nicht, wenn man im Ballungsgebiet Mittelfranken vernünftige Fische fangen will. Da heißt es Fische züchten, Füttern, Abfischen, Besatz. Das Ergebnis waren dieses Jahr ca. 1500 Karpfen als Besatz für die Angelgewässer, teils über 5kg schwer, stattliche Graser, Schleien, Zander. #6

Und nicht zu vergessen: Die Vorstände müssen über genügend Verbindungen und Sozialkompetenz verfügen, um gute Gewässer für den Verein zu pachten.  Alle 10 Jahre der gleiche Kampf um Pachtverlängerungen ...


----------



## bombe20 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*



Ørret schrieb:


> [...]meistens hört man die Leute doch nur meckern über den Verein.[...]


ich bin auf dem vereinsgelände um meine marken abzuholen, die ich vorher überwiesen habe. sohnemann nimmt an den zahlreichen jugendaktivitäten teil und wenn zeit ist, gehe ich mit den kindern zum vereinsfest. ansonsten sind wir an der saale. wäre ich mehr ins vereisgeschehen eingebunden, hätte ich bestimmt auch was zu meckern. aber so kann ich den leitenden alten herren nur eine 1 vergeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang auch zum querlesen/vergleichen:
Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?

Wenn man da als Vereinsführung auf die Wünsche Rücksicht nimmt, wird man gute Noten kriegen..


----------

